# Favorite interior eggshell roller



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

Haven't found anything recent on the site. Just wondering what everybody's using. I've been hooked on my microfibre rollers but I know I don't get the speed. Love the finish though. What are you guys using everyday on your interior residential eggshell finishes??


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

lmvp17 said:


> Haven't found anything recent on the site. Just wondering what everybody's using. I've been hooked on my microfibre rollers but I know I don't get the speed. Love the finish though. What are you guys using everyday on your interior residential eggshell finishes??


what do you mean about "getting the speed"?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

lmvp17 said:


> Haven't found anything recent on the site. Just wondering what everybody's using. I've been hooked on my microfibre rollers but I know I don't get the speed. Love the finish though. What are you guys using everyday on your interior residential eggshell finishes??


Depends on if its smooth walls and sometimes depends on the paint. If you're not getting speed with mf then I would suspect that is product related. pro doo z's lay down a nice smooth finish for smooth walls. I've seen a few microfber covers lay down tight and smooth too with little difference in appearance from a pro doo z.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Depends on if its smooth walls and sometimes depends on the paint. If you're not getting speed with mf then I would suspect that is product related. pro doo z's lay down a nice smooth finish for smooth walls. I've seen a few microfber covers lay down tight and smooth too with little difference in appearance from a pro doo z.


Quick question Jack:

What nap choice/ brand would you use if you were rolling 18ft tall walls with a 14 attached to a pole with flat?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> Quick question Jack:
> 
> What nap choice/ brand would you use if you were rolling 18ft tall walls with a 14 attached to a pole with flat?


I know what you are asking but I wouldn't go about it in the way you are thinking. Let me ask you... flat over what?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

lmvp17 said:


> Haven't found anything recent on the site. Just wondering what everybody's using. I've been hooked on my microfibre rollers but I know I don't get the speed. Love the finish though. What are you guys using everyday on your interior residential eggshell finishes??



1/2" Richard Microfibers - Buy them by the case and use them once only but they wash nice.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Arroworthy Proline GlossDel SRC Deluxe Dralon Lintless. 

If you try it, you will never go back. Not just for eggshell either.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Arroworthy Proline GlossDel SRC Deluxe Dralon Lintless.
> 
> If you try it, you will never go back. Not just for eggshell either.


So did you know that by heart or have to look up the name? :whistling2:

Can't find one at the paint store online, will see where I can order some up.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> So did you know that by heart or have to look up the name? :whistling2:
> 
> Can't find one at the paint store online, will see where I can order some up.


Its our "house" 9". We buy them in large quantities, and have for many years. Let me know if you need a visual.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Does it come in an 18"? All I saw were 4" mini covers.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Does it come in an 18"? All I saw were 4" mini covers.


I have not seen (or looked) in 18". We do sometimes use AW microfiber in 18". Amongst others.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Arroworthy Proline GlossDel SRC Deluxe Dralon Lintless.


 Those are good sleeves:thumbsup:


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Arroworthy Proline GlossDel SRC Deluxe Dralon Lintless.
> 
> If you try it, you will never go back. Not just for eggshell either.


So how do I get one!!?


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> what do you mean about "getting the speed"?


How "fast" the transfer from roller to wall while still having a good quantity of paint. I think. lol Right Jack??


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Arroworthy Proline GlossDel SRC Deluxe Dralon Lintless.
> 
> If you try it, you will never go back. Not just for eggshell either.


wtf did he just say?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> wtf did he just say?


You should be able to understand him, you both are from the Eastern side of the country. 

At least I have an excuse, I'm from the Midwest...

Rollers. I like lambswool, or the white fiber ones from BM are ok. I don't know the model name or number. I'm sorry.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> pro doo z's lay down a nice smooth finish for smooth walls. I've seen a few microfber covers lay down tight and smooth too with little difference in appearance from a pro doo z.



So the answer is pro doo z or some sort of Microfiber???? I have had good results with the Wizz microfiber sold at Lowes for about $4.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I wasn't overly impressed with the Arrow lintless etc., or at least any more impressed than with a doo-z but I guess I'd use either comfortably. I do know that they have a very loyal following. (arrow lintless whatever)

I think they discontinued the 14in Arrow. Aren't they made in New England?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

lmvp17 said:


> So how do I get one!!?


You can order one here


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Builtmany said:


> So the answer is pro doo z or some sort of Microfiber???? I have had good results with the Wizz microfiber sold at Lowes for about $4.


I've been using that cover a lot. But I was looking for a microfiber in 18"


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Masterweave from BM...in the black/yellow labeled plastic packs. These are good for your standard res repaint with average walls. BM says they are specifically made for Aura also.


----------



## MDServices (Oct 29, 2011)

I've been using the bm aura rollers for eggshell.They are pretty good. With my discount around 5-6 bucks in my area.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

i have 50 gals to roll on mon night,we will use 18 jumbo super fab


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've been using that cover a lot. But I was looking for a microfiber in 18"


Maybe I'm missing something but where and when did you say 18" cover?


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> i have 50 gals to roll on mon night,we will use 18 jumbo super fab


Residential? Drywall? What thickness of nap?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

lmvp17 said:


> Residential? Drywall? What thickness of nap?


it is a occupied comm job thats why i cant spray it,im using a half inch nap on sheetrock, the paint will be ppg speed hide eggshell (this will be the first time using this material).......i told my sw rep to pound sand a couple weeks ago, i am getting this product for $55 a bucket, i just hope the sheen is a dull finish and not one with alot of sheen


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> it is a occupied comm job thats why i cant spray it,im using a half inch nap on sheetrock, the paint will be ppg speed hide eggshell (this will be the first time using this material).......i told my sw rep to pound sand a couple weeks ago, i am getting this product for $55 a bucket, i just hope the sheen is a dull finish and not one with alot of sheen


$55 per pail?? That's insanely cheap. I've used speed hide before and it does have more of dull finish. But I didn't like working with it. Very thick and slow to move. Sounds like half inch nap is the way to go though. Thanks.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> the paint will be ppg speed hide eggshell (this will be the first time using this material).......i told my sw rep to pound sand a couple weeks ago, i am getting this product for $55 a bucket, i just hope the sheen is a dull finish and not one with alot of sheen


Are you sure its speed hide and not speed craft? $55/bucket is less than cost.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't think I would want to go any lower then the Speedhide . It is very hard to brush...we usually add a bit of water to assist . Cheap paint...but it does cover well and it has some shine IMO . We use a lot of it in senior apts .


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Are you sure its speed hide and not speed craft? $55/bucket is less than cost.


Nope I'm sure


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Are you sure its speed hide and not speed craft? $55/bucket is less than cost.


I hate to be the one to tell you ncp1, but all that talk about cost is just [email protected] and I hope you don't fall for it....my rep told me cost for my product was $18 a gal he now wants to sell it to me for $12.......it's a game and you gotta learn how to play it or you will get played


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

--------


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Here ya go


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Like I said I hope it's a low sheen so it will t/u well


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Here ya go


That's really good. Really really good. My cost as a dealer is 14 and change, so be nice to them and never bitch about anything.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> That's really good. Really really good. My cost as a dealer is 14 and change, so be nice to them and never bitch about anything.


I think you need to sit down with your supplier ......lol


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> That's really good. Really really good. My cost as a dealer is 14 and change, so be nice to them and never bitch about anything.


Nc, what brand of paints do you sell?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Nc, what brand of paints do you sell?


BM, PPG, Coronado, Sikkens, TWP, and Graham.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Coronado



I like Coronado Tough Walls Eggshell. How much should I be paying per gal? Last time it was almost $30 and that was higher then expected.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

How come every post turns into pricing discussion over paint?! lol
I think we should have a monthly post just on pricing. Admin???

Back to roller covers. 1/2 microfibre is the best??


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

That's cheap Wills!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

lmvp17 said:


> That's cheap Wills!


I feel the same way....alot of guys don't mind paying this for a gal....i will never have that mind set......:no:


----------



## profpaint (Feb 20, 2012)

*Microfiber Rollers*



ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I've been using that cover a lot. But I was looking for a microfiber in 18"


We carry microfiber rollers in 18"

http://professionalpaintproducts.com/arroworty-microfiber.aspx


----------



## b2dap1 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the Arrowworthy MF. They make them in 4", 9" and 18". I use 3/8 or 9/16 depending on the surface. They last forever. I always keep them soaking in water.


----------

